# Finally Lowered R33 GTR + Photoschoot.



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

1997 Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R

Engine:

•	RB26DETT
•	Kakimoto full mega N1 3,5’’
•	Custom made decat 3’’
•	Trust downpipe Yshape 3’’
•	Apexi Induction kit
•	HKS 15Row Oil cooler kit
•	Motul Competition 300V 15W50 oil

Chassis:

•	HKS Kansai front strutbar
•	Volk racing GTS wheels 9,5x19 ET17
•	Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta 265/30ZR19
•	OEM Nissan HID Xenon headlights
•	AST Sportline 1 Coilovers
•	Ferodo DS2500 brake pads

 Interior

•	Apexi Power FC + Commander
•	Apexi AVCR boostcontroller
•	Apexi turbo timer
•	Toad cat3 alarm
•	Extreme Torque split controller


Mapped by Henk (Skyrocker) from Pro import motorsports in the Netherlands. Car is running about 430 bhp at 1 bar.


Pics!














































































































Hope you guys like it, Cheers!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

i like  specially the last one


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, exactly how a R33 should look,just stunning! :bowdown1:


----------



## pavgo (Apr 21, 2008)

thats low ....that car will not survive the speed ramps we have in uk! i no cos mine was that low and i drove it 10 min and stright back to the workshop to rase it up
but ur car looks gr8 i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice pics, really like the R33 version.


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Those wheels work really well - Nice car!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Stunning!!


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks you guys! Pavgo; sometimes it really sucks, but in the netherlands we know a saying: ''who wants to be low, has to take a detour''


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

fine fine version 3 Lars. Hope to get mine looking as good as yours soon. thats perfect, top job.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Lars-GT-R33 said:


> Thanks you guys! Pavgo; sometimes it really sucks, but in the netherlands we know a saying: ''who wants to be low, has to take a detour''


Love the car, and love the saying too. :clap:

In London it would be "he who wants to be low, has to sacrifice his front splitter". Sometimes even the detours have speed humps, so you pick the route with the lowest and the least number.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Exact alloys I wanted on my car. Not sure now. Great on yours but I might need a different colour froa white car.

Lovely vehicle, mate.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

One of the finest 33. Really like this car.


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks you guys, found a pic of my enginebay


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just recieved some pictures from some laps st the circuit at TT Assen, Netherlands. Hope you like them.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Great work, very nice car!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice ride man! 

Soon, soon soon... I get mine


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

amazingly clean car, I love the wheels on it, great choice!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Its about time, those wheels really deserve the car to be lowered over them.Looking nicer now.....


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That looks really nice


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

very nice.. !


----------



## V1t0r_ (Sep 23, 2009)

he looks sick mate :bowdown1:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Cheers you guys!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

looking VERY nice indeed Lars!!! really nice car!

i want your headlights lol!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely 33GTR..


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I thought my series 3 silver R33 looked good - but yours is absolutely amazing! Those dark wheels look fantastic!


----------



## aobblink (Dec 16, 2010)

Lars-GT-R33 pm please (ask about AST suspension)


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*Very clean*

Very clean and tidy mate


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looks spot on mate


----------

